
A data analysis reveals the 50 best free online university courses (MOOCs) - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-data-dont-lie-here-are-the-50-best-free-online-university-courses-of-all-time-b2d9a64edfac#.hvt9i2z2c
======
quincyla
This list was determined by a Bayesian average of ratings from class-
central.com for more than 6,000 MOOCs.

